# MMA Documentary Film



## FightingFotos (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I write because i hope some of you maybe of help.

I am a professional documentary photographer and i've been working within the industry for 15 years. I've also been practicing martial arts for 20 years. I like to specialize in martial arts photography.

I've been thinking i would like to make an MMA documentary film about MMA in the UK. I think it would be good to not only showcase the sport across the MMA supporters but also to the general public that have a low view of what MMA is. I'd like to follow a few fighters, clubs and document the UK scene in general. I think this would be a very interesting film and hopefully be supported by MMA fans.

So.... What do you think? Good idea or not? and is there anyone out there willing to help out?

Big thanks, mark


----------



## MMARichmondTW9 (Feb 20, 2012)

think its a great idea! feel free to contact us on 0208 940 5577 we would be glad to help. We have already had a documentry made about our Female pre Helena martin "rumble Calm" and one of our boxing girls was on table dancing diaries bbc3. We would be glad to help you any way we can.

Many thanks and good luck !


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Anything that portrays the sport in a positive light has to be a good thing. We are a bit of a trip down from Staffordshire but you would be most welcome here in Reading any time.


----------



## killerabs (Apr 24, 2012)

That would be great idea. how about documenting whole way for some fighter, training all preparation finished with fight


----------

